# Elektromotoren TEST | Echolotzentrum



## Echolotzentrum

Am Samstag findet (hoffentlich ist das Wetter okay) ein großer Elektromotoren Vergleichstest statt.
Wie schon bei unserem Echolottest werden wir auf dem heimischen Lippesee Motoren von verschiedenen Herstellern auf Herz und Nieren testen und vergleichen.
Dabei sind als Boote:

1 x Solid Marine 320cm Schlauchboot mit Aluminium Boden
1 x InstaBOAT Faltboot mit einem schlanken Rumpf und 3,44m Länge

Die Testmotoren kommen von 

1 x Minn Kota Endura 30
1 x Minn Kota Endura 55
1 x Minn Kota Maxxum 55
1 x Minn Kota Traxxis 55 sc
1 x Motor Guide Thruster 30
1 x Motor Guide Thruster 54
1 x Motor Guide Freshwater 54 HTV
1 x Torqeedo Base Travel 401 L
1 x Fladen Maxximus 30
1 x Fladen Maxximus 54

Dabei vergleichen wir selbstverständlich den Stromverbrauch, die Leistungsfähigkeit und den Praxiseinsatz.
Das Video und ein Fazit des Tests wird im Laufe der nächsten Wochen dann auch unserer Seite www.echolotzentrum.de und auf www.bissclips.tv erscheinen.

Machen Sie sich unser Fachwissen zu Nutze und rufen Sie uns an unter Tel. 05255 934700. Wir beraten sehr gerne und kompetent.

Ihr Thomas Schlageter


----------

